# Best light for seedlings? Need help, yes I searched



## BuddyLuv (Jun 14, 2008)

I am getting ready to start germinating my seeds. I have my clone station lights set up and my flowering room is all good to go. So this is where it gets tricky. I will be starting from seed and then eventually moving to a clone only set-up. What light should I be using for my seedlings. I already have a 1000w MH for my veg room, but I am afraid that it may be too intense for the seedlings to start out in. Should I get another set of T5 4 foot ballast so I have four bulbs right on top of them or should I buy a lower watt MH lamp. I am starting roughly 30 plants in rockwool cubes and weeding out the weak and male. Basically trying to find a good Pheno of the 4 strains to keep as mothers. I want to keep these babies from stretching like I see in so many other grow journals.

Thanx


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2008)

Flours...or cfl..I use 4 foot sunlite cool tube I think..Good luck  sounds like you have a plan...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## massproducer (Jun 14, 2008)

how much space do you have?  What are the deminisions of all your grow rooms, e.g, flowering room and veg room


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2008)

check Mine my friend..I start with 4 foot flor and use HD for VEG and HPS for flower..I have TIGHT buds..but I credit research and help from peeps here on MP..Thanks Brothers and Sissters


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 14, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Flours...or cfl..I use 4 foot sunlite cool tube I think..Good luck sounds like you have a plan...KEEP M GREEN


That is what I thought!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 14, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> how much space do you have? What are the deminisions of all your grow rooms, e.g, flowering room and veg room


My veg room is about 4'x4', but will eventually be veg under a 1000w MH. My flowering room is 12'x12' with 3 1000w hps on tracks. My clone room is just a closet about 2'x4'. CO2 in the flowering room of course and running a drip system.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 14, 2008)

cool, 4u2smoke gave excellent advice, kuddos


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Buddyluv..think about HEAT..a 1000 HD in a 4 x 4 area How do you plan on venting?Nice light for the area Just feel you will have Heat issues...Just my .2


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 15, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey Buddyluv..think about HEAT..a 1000 HD in a 4 x 4 area How do you plan on venting?Nice light for the area Just feel you will have Heat issues...Just my .2


 
I have an intake and exhaust fan with a scrubber. The light is the air cooled type so I hope to keep the temps down. I will be firing it up next weekend to see how the temps are and adjust the cooling to be right at that 78-80 degree mark.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2008)

Good Idea Buddy...I ran my setup for a week to check temps, Humidity,..and was able to adjust from there...then was ready for the beans..to often people setup plant beans and try and figure their box out during the grow and seems to always have issues and mostly Heat related...Glad to hear you have a cool hood..this will help...what are you planning on growing?  This sounds like the start of a GROW Journal huh?...Hope to see one soon..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 15, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Good Idea Buddy...I ran my setup for a week to check temps, Humidity,..and was able to adjust from there...then was ready for the beans..to often people setup plant beans and try and figure their box out during the grow and seems to always have issues and mostly Heat related...Glad to hear you have a cool hood..this will help...what are you planning on growing? This sounds like the start of a GROW Journal huh?...Hope to see one soon..KEEP M GREEN


 
I have the following strains
Nirvana
 White Widow
 Big Bud
 Northern Lights
 Top 44
 Aurora Indica
 Bubblicious
Dutch Passion
 Blueberry
Mendela
 Critical Mass
 Satori


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 15, 2008)

I also heard that non-seedling soil mixes are too intense to use, I started two plants in only FoxFarm Ocean Forest and the seedlings handled it just fine!

The sun is way more intense than HID lighting and nobody has a problem with starting seedlings outside. 

I am about to start 8 seedlings under a 600W MH lamp. If you keep the light farther than you normally would (I would start at 2.5ft to maybe even 3ft. from the soil for a 1000W lamp), your seedlings should handle it just fine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> I also heard that non-seedling soil mixes are too intense to use, I started two plants in only FoxFarm Ocean Forest and the seedlings handled it just fine!
> 
> The sun is way more intense than HID lighting and nobody has a problem with starting seedlings outside.
> 
> I am about to start 8 seedlings under a 600W MH lamp. If you keep the light farther than you normally would (I would start at 2.5ft to maybe even 3ft. from the soil for a 1000W lamp), your seedlings should handle it just fine.


 
Hey Illusional...I have not started any under the outside sun..But I can say that in doors  flours are  the best for start seeds..IMO..I killed a Bunch with my 1k HD when they were sprouts..(light to close)..But My friend BuddyLuv..has Height restrictions..yes I did move my 1k HD up 3 feet from plant but found that flours are ..cheaper 2 run...less heat...easier to work wiith..IMO...anyway Good luck friends and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

i would recommend starting them til they get about three or so inches..then i'd throw em under the mh...just make sure your payin very close attention.start with it farther away... and slowly make it as close as it can safely be without fryin em.imho they seem to explode with growth when done in this manner.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 16, 2008)

I like using MH for seedlings.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Just bought a Sun System 8x 4 ft T5 Fixture and 65K bulbs. This should be adequate to start seedlings?


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 16, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Just bought a Sun System 8x 4 ft T5 Fixture and 65K bulbs. This should be adequate to start seedlings?


Yes, more than adequate actually. Many experienced growers on this site use T5s for seedlings and even the entire vegetative stage and have nothing but good things to say about the results. Plus, that color temperature (6500K) is ideal for seedlings.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Just bought a Sun System 8x 4 ft T5 Fixture and 65K bulbs. This should be adequate to start seedlings?



I think that the combination of the high intensity and the low heat makes the T5s a great choice.  You can keep the seedlings really close to the light to eliminate stretching.


----------



## honeybear (Jun 22, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am getting ready to start germinating my seeds. I have my clone station lights set up and my flowering room is all good to go. So this is where it gets tricky. I will be starting from seed and then eventually moving to a clone only set-up. What light should I be using for my seedlings. I already have a 1000w MH for my veg room, but I am afraid that it may be too intense for the seedlings to start out in. Should I get another set of T5 4 foot ballast so I have four bulbs right on top of them or should I buy a lower watt MH lamp. I am starting roughly 30 plants in rockwool cubes and weeding out the weak and male. Basically trying to find a good Pheno of the 4 strains to keep as mothers. I want to keep these babies from stretching like I see in so many other grow journals.
> 
> Thanx




well, there is no such thing as "too much light." I don't think its possible for an indoor growing plant to ever suffer from 6 CFL's around the seedling (with proper ventilation, be a cool experiment though if there are any differences than with say just 2 CFL's on another seedling) 

but, you mentioned a pretty hefty sized veg and flower room. the 4 foot fluorescents will be just fine for the Vegging phase as MH lights should only be used to supplement the flouros in the mature stages of veg


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2008)

honeybear said:
			
		

> well, there is no such thing as "too much light." I don't think its possible for an indoor growing plant to ever suffer from 6 CFL's around the seedling (with proper ventilation, be a cool experiment though if there are any differences than with say just 2 CFL's on another seedling)
> 
> but, you mentioned a pretty hefty sized veg and flower room. the 4 foot fluorescents will be just fine for the Vegging phase as MH lights should only be used to supplement the flouros in the mature stages of veg


 
Agree


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds Great BuddyLuv...Now that we are over 20 posts in this thread..Im going to ask to see some pics of this GREAT setup.....


.ostpicsworthless: .


Sorry Had to do it... ..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 23, 2008)

Pics will be in my grow journal which starts tomorrow. Already have a few but I am taking some more tom. when my new aerojet 4 arrives and my CAP Extreme Greenhouse Controller XGC-1. Still thinking on adding another area, can't make up my mind!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2008)

Good luck hope to see you around


----------

